# Isopods in P.rufilata planted tank.



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my tank that my P.ruffulata is in. I heard about using isopods, so i found some and put some in it. Now i was wondering what are the benifits of them being there..She was about and 1 1/2  but just molted today....


P.s i think she might be eatting the isopods... :?


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> This is my tank that my P.ruffulata is in. I heard about using isopods, so i found some and put some in it.


What do you mean by 'i found some'?  Collecting them from you front/ back yard is risky business, because you never know whether your neighbors use pesticides or fertilizers.  We own 72 acres of undeveloped forest, so we can safely collect ours from the wild, but generally people purchase them.  i don't know which route you went, but that covers the bases.



> Now i was wondering what are the benifits of them being there..She was about and 1 1/2  but just molted today....


We have never put isopods in a sling enclosure, but they eat organic/ plant material and food waste.  With a sling that small and it just molting, i don't now how good of an idea that was.  i don't 'know' that they won't harm a freshly molted T.  They can not be kept with dry loving species.  Here is more info on them.



> P.s i think she might be eatting the isopods... :?


If you collected them from the wild, this 'could' be a bad thing.


Congrats on the P. _rufilata_, i WILL own one before i die!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 24, 2009)

Isopods eat leftover food and boluses which in turn prevents mold and mites in a moist tank. I'm a little surprised you didn't look them up first to see what the benefits were. :? Jumping off a bridge is also beneficial to T's.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

I gathered them in a wooded place,far from people.:? And they are MUCH smaller than my T.I was mainly wondering if they are good for mite controle?


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> I gathered them in a wooded place,far from people.:? And they are MUCH smaller than my T.


We have had them in a tank with African Violets and they would crawl all over them and chew the bad edges of the leaves off.  This is why i said 'i don't know' if they can hurt your T.



> I was mainly wondering if they are good for mite controle?


Well, you didn't say that.............They can _help_, so yes.


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

curiousme said:


> We have had them in a tank with African Violets and they would crawl all over them and chew the bad edges of the leaves off.  This is why i said 'i don't know' if they can hurt your T.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't say that.............They can _help_, so yes.


They do eat the dead edges off my plants,i like that.:razz:


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

Can someone please tell me why my question didnt go to NEW POSTS?:8o


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> Can someone please tell me why my question didnt go to NEW POSTS?:8o


i don't understand what happened or what the problem is, so i can't help you....maybe put it a different way?


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanx anyway.


----------



## Anthony Straus (Sep 25, 2009)

XEightLegsX said:


> Can someone please tell me why my question didnt go to NEW POSTS?:8o


New posts are posts which have been made since the last time you logged in. If no one added new comments since you were last on, this wouldn't be a "New Post"


----------



## HaploFool (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a really beautiful setup!


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Exo (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that setup looks really good.


----------

